# Bessacarr E795 Sargent unit failure (2006) model



## 112036 (May 8, 2008)

It seems I have just joined the E795 control panel failure group!
My charger unit blew and took the control panel with it - this left me with hook up power all totally on (had to remove the aux light bulb in the roof). Off hook up I was left with nothing but have been told could have lost everything totally. My question is could Sargent supply a modification loom and manual control unit so if in the event all does fail we can plug in and bye pass the system to get over the problem until able to return to our dealers. I would pay for one for peace of mind due to not trusting high tech total control. I would like to also add that Kath from Swift does try to help owners and does respond to us. Also my new found dealer at Cannock (Discover) are a pleasure to deal with - Sally & Steve have contacted me more times in three weeks than my selling dealer did in 18 months and are making more headway - mind you they were the old Brownhills (What makes the MBO different ? Nothing and they proved it to me - idiots)


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Control panel*

Richard

We will look into it and come back to you.

Regards
Kath


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Kath,
I don't now have a Swift product but am getting more impressed. 7:38 Sunday morning and now 10:59 Tuesday night and you are still monitoring and offering support. I doubt whether there is any other manufacturer anywhere that has put the effort into support that you guys currently offer.
Gerry


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

GerryD said:


> Kath,
> I don't now have a Swift product but am getting more impressed. 7:38 Sunday morning and now 10:59 Tuesday night and you are still monitoring and offering support. I doubt whether there is any other manufacturer anywhere that has put the effort into support that you guys currently offer.
> Gerry


I have had four Swift motorhomes in a row. Swift have always been available for help and advice. Once involved they get things sorted, if dealers do not get back to Swift when things go wrong Swift cannot help.

It just needs the dealers now to follow Swift's example, some drag their feet when you have problems. Many problems could be solved with proper PDI.

Swift's presence on here has done so much to restore peoples faith in motorhoming. But PLEASE we need more dealers to show a presence, they need to show us they care as well.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

*Charger Blown*

Hi Richards,

Unfortunately this is the first we have heard of this fault with your van. I presume we will get a call from the dealer involved (Discover Cannock). If there are any other details regarding this fault please do PM me or call me direct on 01482 678981 and I will try to resolve this for you as quickly as possible.

Best Regards

Karl Hulse
Sargent Electrical Services Ltd.


----------



## 112036 (May 8, 2008)

*Swift and Sargent -both SWIFT*

I do think this site is excellent and the fact that manufacturers use it aswell is showing us all they do care ! I must agree that if your dealer does nothing then the manufacturer cannot act,now I know why Swift did not help me with my problems from day one - Brownhills !! no communications and would imagine alot of my faults are dealer made. Can only praise the quick response to my recent post and hope the remidy is as quick. Sargent can contact Discover to further the initial fault but what about a bye pass system ?? Is it possible?? Thank you Kath I know you are on the case and I am not chasing you.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Swift and Sargent -both SWIFT*



Richards said:


> I do think this site is excellent and the fact that manufacturers use it aswell is showing us all they do care ! I must agree that if your dealer does nothing then the manufacturer cannot act,now I know why Swift did not help me with my problems from day one - Brownhills !! no communications and would imagine alot of my faults are dealer made. Can only praise the quick response to my recent post and hope the remidy is as quick. Sargent can contact Discover to further the initial fault but what about a bye pass system ?? Is it possible?? Thank you Kath I know you are on the case and I am not chasing you.


You will see in our new 09 product that we have been listening thankyou.Peter.


----------



## 112036 (May 8, 2008)

*Peter from Swift - 09 Product*

Hi Peter - so what is the look at 09 product we are listening supposed to mean to a poor E795 owner from the dark ages supposed to mean ?


----------

